# An Lesen von Literatur muss früh angeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf.



## Taman

*An Lesen von Literatur muss früh angeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf.
*
Warum wurden in diesem Satz Artikel weggelassen?
Sollte das nicht so klingen:
An *das *Lesen* von der *Literatur


Dieser Satz ist in einem Lehrbuch für Goethe-Zertifikat aufgetreten.


----------



## JClaudeK

"*an* Lesen angeführt werden"
halte ich schlicht und einfach für falsch.


----------



## Taman

JClaudeK said:


> "*an* Lesen angeführt werden"
> halte ich schlicht und einfach für falsch.


Sie behaupten also, dass der Satz in dem Lehrbuch falsch sei?
Wie sollte er denn richtig klingen?


----------



## Frantsi

JClaudeK said:


> "*an* Lesen angeführt werden"
> halte ich schlicht und einfach für falsch.



Das sehe ich auch so. Es muss heißen:

_An das Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden …_

Sowohl _Lesen_ mit Artikel als auch _Literatur_ ohne Artikel halte ich für obligatorisch, ich kann aber derzeit keine Regeln dafür angeben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gib uns doch bitte mal die Quelle an oder poste einen Sceenshot.


----------



## Taman




----------



## Taman

Frantsi said:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Es muss heißen:
> 
> _An das Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden …_
> 
> Sowohl _Lesen_ mit Artikel als auch _Literatur_ ohne Artikel halte ich für obligatorisch, ich kann aber derzeit keine Regeln dafür angeben.


Warum so?


----------



## Hutschi

Taman said:


> Sie behaupten also, dass der Satz in dem Lehrbuch falsch sei?
> Wie sollte er denn richtig klingen?


Ich denke, es ist korrekt im Lehrbuch.* Edit: *_was den Artikel betriff. "Angeführt" ist heute falsch, da haben die anderen recht._

Es sind zwei Fälle, die leicht unterschiedlich sind.

von Literatur=von beliebiger Literatur, die durch ihre Beliebigkeit unbestimmt ist.
An Lesen ist ein recht abstrakter Vorgang. man könnte es wegen der Bestimmung durch "von Literatur" als konkret auffassen. Dann wäre ein Artikel nötig.
Wenn man "Lesen von Literatur" als abstrakte Einheit auffasst, kann der Artikel entfallen.

Kochen von Mittagessen macht Spaß. Das hat dieselbe Struktur.

Man kann die Artikel aber setzen, ohne dass sich die Bedeutung groß ändert.

Mich würde auch interessieren, warum es falsch sein soll. Die Form kommt relativ oft vor. Korrektur von Fehlern ist natürlich möglich.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich habe den Satz im Screenshot nicht gefunden


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich habe ihn nicht mal gesucht. Dieser "Screenshot" ist ja eine Zumutung. 



Hutschi said:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, warum es falsch sein soll.


Die ganze Ausdrucksweise. "früh angeführt werden" findet man nur in ein paar sehr alten Texten:
_Es ist daher nöthig, daß die Kinder früh angeführt werden, nicht bloß die Natur umher im Großen zu betrachten (1797)_
_...... und sie zum Arbeitsfleiße früh angeführt werden (1818)_
_daß die Kinder früh angeführt werden, nicht  bloß die Natur umher im Großen zu betrachten (1793)_
etc.

Und _früh angeführt werden *an*? _


Heutzutage würde man sagen "es ist wichtig, dass Kinder früh *zu* ..... angehalten werden/ dazu angehalten werden, etw. zu tun."


----------



## Kajjo

Taman said:


> An Lesen von Literatur muss früh angeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf.


Dieser Satz ist im zeitgenössischem Deutsch mit Sicherheit falsch und sollte nicht in einem Lehrbuch auftauchen. 

 "An etwas heranführen" ist korrekt. 

 "An etwas anführen" ist falsch.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frantsi said:


> _An das Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden …_
> 
> Sowohl _Lesen_ mit Artikel als auch _Literatur_ ohne Artikel halte ich für obligatorisch, ich kann aber derzeit keine Regeln dafür angeben.





Taman said:


> Warum so?


Na das ist doch ganz klar, es handelt sich um ein bestimmtes _Lesen_, nämlich das von _Literatur_, daher der bestimmte Artikel bei _Lesen_, und es handelt sich um _Literatur_, gleich welche, und sei es auch Schundliteratur, der Koran, die Bibel, das örtliche Telefonbuch oder die letzte Nebenkostenabrechnung, daher der Nullartikel!

Oder vielleicht doch hier im engeren künstlerischen Sinne, aber auch gleich welche "künstlerisch wertvolle" _Literatur_ in diesem engen Sinne?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> Und _früh angeführt werden *an*? _
> 
> 
> Heutzutage würde man sagen "es ist wichtig, dass Kinder früh *zu* ..... angehalten werden/ dazu angehalten werden, etw. zu tun."


Danke. Ich hatte mich auf den Artikel konzentriert und immer "herangeführt" gelesen. Das ist komisch. Ich habe es mindestens 5mal gelesen.

Da die Frage nach den Artikeln war:

Man kann demnach den Artikel weglassen.
"Anführen"  ist aber heute falsch. Das stimmt.

Mir hätte geholfen, wenn gleich begründet worden wäre, was falsch ist.

Danke für die Erklärung.



Frantsi said:


> An das Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden …



Das ist natürlich auch korrekt.
Was die Artikel betrifft:

An das Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … Das halte ich für korrekt. Normaler Stil.
An Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … Das halte ich für korrekt. Leicht gehobener Stil.
An das Lesen von der Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … Das ist korrekt, wenn "der" im Sinne einer _bestimmten _Literatur verwendet ist, z.B. von dieser Literatur. "Der" ist betont.
An  Lesen von der Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … - Das halte ich für wenig idiomatisch aber nicht für falsch.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Und _früh angeführt werden *an*? _


Ich habe so etwas, just in Frankreich(!), vor Jahren schon einmal gesehen: Da führte eine Erzieherin (oder war es die Mutter selbst?) eine Gruppe Kleinkinder spazieren, das kleinste, das offensichtlich gerade laufen gelernt hatte, doch tatsächlich an einem Halfter mit Leine!

Ich selbst musste mein frühes Dasein Anfang der Sechzigerjahre übrigens auch noch teilweise in einem Laufstall fristen.

Aber zum Thema:
 
Den Satz habe ich zwar auch nicht finden können, aber mit euren Verbesserungen könnte man den Inhalt so zusammenfassen.


----------



## bearded

Abgesehen von der (Nicht-)Richtigkeit von ''anführen an..'' muss ich sagen, dass Hutschis Erklärung zum Thema Artikel mich überzeugt hat:



Hutschi said:


> von Literatur=von beliebiger Literatur, die durch ihre Beliebigkeit unbestimmt ist.
> An Lesen ist ein recht abstrakter Vorgang. man könnte es wegen der Bestimmung durch "von Literatur" als konkret auffassen. Dann wäre ein Artikel nötig. Wenn man "Lesen von Literatur" als abstrakte Einheit auffasst, kann der Artikel entfallen.



Ein Beispiel von mir: _Wegen der Corona-Krise ist derzeit an Lesen von Literatur in der Bibliothek nicht zu denken. _Da ist ''Lesen von Literatur'' (ohne Artikel) ebenfalls eine ''abstrakte Einheit''.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich habe so etwas, just in Frankreich(!), vor Jahren schon einmal gesehen: Da führte eine Erzieherin [....] das kleinste an einem Halfter mit Leine!


Das gibt's ganz offensichtlich auch in Deutschland:

Als ich anfing "Leine für" zu tippen, schlug mir Google neben  "Leine für Hunde/ Katzen" sofort "Leine für Kinder" vor.

Man könnte also tatsächlich sagen/schreiben: "Dass ein Kind *an* der Leine angeführt wird, ist für die meisten jedoch sehr ungewöhnlich, ........"




Taman said:


> Sie behaupten also, dass der Satz in dem Lehrbuch falsch sei?


Ja! (wenn er denn (je) existiert (hat) .....)


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Das gibt's ganz offensichtlich auch in Deutschland:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sie behaupten also, dass der Satz in dem Lehrbuch falsch sei?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ja! [...]
Click to expand...


Ich stimme jetzt zu. Ich hatte mich verlesen. Es ist falsch.


Aber es liegt nicht am Artikel, sondern am Sprachwandel von "anführen" zu "heranführen"  (was ich so gelesen hatte) in solchem Kontext.

Ohne Objekt kann "anführen" noch funktionieren, im Sinne von "leiten", auch in übertragenen Sinn.

Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


> 1) einen anführen, anleiten, an etwas führen, leiten, unterweisen, unterrichten, anführen zum lernen, zur wissenschaft, zur tugend, d. i. führen an das lernen, an die tugend: zu rechter weis anführen. Fischart Garg. 172b;
> wer nimmer nichts versucht, der weisz nicht was er kan,
> die übung würkt uns aus, versuch der führt uns an.



Das ist aber ein sehr alter Stand und hätte heute eine etwas andere Bedeutung.

Anführen hat heute im Wesentlichen zwei Bedeutungen, die fast Januswörter sind (fast entgegengesetzte Bedeutung haben.)

1. leiten.
2. betrügen.

Nur _1. leiten_ könnte man noch in ähnlichem aber nicht im gleichen Linne verwenden, es ist dann aber nicht idiomatisch ohne extra Formulierung:

Einigermaßen idiomatisch- aber ohne Kontext doch künstlich - ist:
_Der Lehrer leitet uns an, Literatur zu lesen.
Der Lehrer leitet uns, Literatur zu lesen. (in Alltagssprache nicht idiomatisch, gegebenenfalls poetische Sprache)
Der Lehrer leitet uns führt uns auf den Weg, Literatur zu lesen._


----------



## Frantsi

Gernot Back said:


> Na das ist doch ganz klar



Wenn es ganz klar wäre, hätte ich es natürlich gern selbst erklärt. Es wäre aber für mich tatsächlich eine ganz neue Information, wenn der Artikelgebrauch im Deutschen ganz klar wäre.



Gernot Back said:


> … es handelt sich um ein bestimmtes Lesen, nämlich das von Literatur, daher der bestimmte Artikel bei Lesen, …



Ich würde hier wie gesagt auch den Artikel verwenden. Meiner Meinung nach müssen hier aber auch syntaktische Umstände, _an [das] Lesen …_ ist Präpositionalobjekt von _heranführen_, und womöglich auch die Semantik der Präposition selbst mit in die Überlegung einbezogen werden. Es gibt in der Gegenwartssprache unzählige Beispiele für attribuierte substantivierte Infinitive, die keinen Artikel bei sich haben. Wenn beispielsweise statt des Präpositionalobjekts ein Adverbial vorliegt und wenn die Präposition _durch/mittels_ lautet, findet man sehr häufig artikellose Formulierungen wie:

_… durch Einstellen der/des/… Wertes/Parameters/…
… durch Hervorheben der/des/…_



Gernot Back said:


> … und es handelt sich um Literatur, gleich welche, und sei es auch Schundliteratur, der Koran, die Bibel, das örtliche Telefonbuch oder die letzte Nebenkostenabrechnung, daher der Nullartikel!



Auch ich würde den Artikel an dieser Stelle im Beispielsatz nicht setzen. Aber auch hier spielen weitere Bedingungen eine Rolle. Bei der von dir beschriebenen Semantik kann man dennoch sagen:

_Ich liebe die Literatur. 
Die Literatur gibt mit Freude und Zuversicht._

Die Bedingungen für den Artikelgebrauch müssten deshalb differenzierter beschrieben werden.



Hutschi said:


> An das Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … Das halte ich für korrekt. Normaler Stil.
> An Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … Das halte ich für korrekt. Leicht gehobener Stil.
> An das Lesen von der Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … Das ist korrekt, wenn "der" im Sinne einer _bestimmten _Literatur verwendet ist, z.B. von dieser Literatur. "Der" ist betont.
> An  Lesen von der Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden … - Das halte ich für wenig idiomatisch aber nicht für falsch.


Die Bewertung des letzten Beispiels kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hätte erwartet, dass es nun für leicht gehobenen Stil bei der Betrachtung einer bestimmten Literatur gehalten wird.

Im Rahmen einer grundsätzlichen Klärung des Artikelgebrauchs wäre (neben den weiter oben erwähnten Umständen) die Frage, ob es sich um eine bestimmte Literatur handelt, natürlich zu beachten, aber der Beispielsatz bietet für mich keinerlei Anlass zu einer solchen Annahme.

Hier noch zwei Belege aus dem Sachgebiet des Beispielsatzes:



> _Sie können die TN auf diesem Niveau allmählich an das Lesen von Texten außerhalb des Lehrbuchs heranführen._
> Susanne Kalender, Petra Klimaszyk (2008). _Schritte 5 international – Deutsch als Fremdsprache_ (S. 36). Ismaning: Hueber Verlag
> 
> _Mit diesem Artikel werden die TN an das Lesen von fachsprachlichen Texten herangeführt._
> Michaela Perlmann-Balme et al. (2006). _EM neu: Brückenkurs – Lehrerhandbuch : Deutsch als Fremdsprache_ (S. 72). Ismaning: Max Hueber Verlag


Eventuell hat ja auch jemand einen einschlägigen Beleg für einen davon abweichenden Artikelgebrauch. Leider konnte bis jetzt selbst der Satz, den Taman gepostet hat, nicht belegt werden.


----------



## Hutschi

..


Frantsi said:


> Die Bewertung des letzten Beispiels kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hätte erwartet, dass es nun für leicht gehobenen Stil bei der Betrachtung einer bestimmten Literatur gehalten wird.


Wenn "der" ein Demonstrativpronomen wie "dieser" ist, funktioniert das sogar. Aber es muss dann wirklich betont sein. Es ist dann kein Artikel und hat nur indirekt mit der Fragestellung zu tun.
Wenn es ein bestimmter Artikel ist (unbetont, Betonung liegt auf "Literatur".  Und es sollte Kontext da sein.

Vollkommen idiomatisch ist spezifizierte Literatur:


An Lesen (von) der Fachliteratur im Rahmen der Grammatik muss früh herangeführt werden …
Allerdings ist mein Satz hier ebenfalls konstruiert. Durch den Nominalstil fühlt es sich gestelzt an.


----------



## Frantsi

Hutschi said:


> Wenn "der" ein Demonstrativpronomen wie "dieser" ist, funktioniert das sogar. Aber es muss dann wirklich betont sein. Es ist dann kein Artikel und hat nur indirekt mit der Fragestellung zu tun.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass du von einem Demonstrativartikel sprichst.



Hutschi said:


> Wenn es ein bestimmter Artikel ist (unbetont, Betonung liegt auf "Literatur".  Und es sollte Kontext da sein.


Sorry!  Bei diesem Abschnitt steige ich kurz aus.



Hutschi said:


> Vollkommen idiomatisch ist spezifizierte Literatur:


Ich vermute zu wissen, was du meinst, aber das trifft in Tamans Beispiel nicht zu. Bei anderen syntaktischen Verhältnissen ist zweifellos manches anders. 


Hutschi said:


> An Lesen (von) der Fachliteratur im Rahmen der Grammatik muss früh herangeführt werden …


Es ist aber schwierig, syntaktische Fragen an Beispielen zu diskutieren, die nicht eindeutig sind. In Deinem Beispiel ist nicht klar, ob die Präpositionalphrase _im Rahmen der Grammatik_ Attribut bei _Fachliteratur_ oder bei _Lesen_ ist. Semantisch passt sie für mich eher zu _Lesen_, aber dann wüsste ich nicht, warum du sie hier überhaupt eingeführt hast.

Meine Frage ist aber vor allem: Meinst du hier eher alternativ »… _*von/der* Fachliteratur im Rahmen der_ …«? Wenn man ein Artikelwort vor _Literatur_ oder _Fachliteratur_ setzt – was ich in Tamans Beispiel nicht tun würde! –, dann würde man doch ohnehin auf die Ersatzkonstruktion mit der Präposition _von_ verzichten. Hieltest du »… _Lesen von der Fachliteratur_ _im Rahmen der_ …« auch für akzeptabel, ich meine: dazu geeignet, in ein Lehrbuch gedruckt zu werden?


----------



## Hutschi

Frantsi said:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du von einem Demonstrativartikel sprichst.


Ja, das ist möglich. Es gab sehr unterschiedliche Definitionen, und seit meiner Schulzeit hat es sich etwas geändert.


----------



## Hutschi

Frantsi said:


> Sorry!  Bei diesem Abschnitt steige ich kurz aus.



An Lesen von Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf.

Fett: betont


An Lesen von *der* Literatur muss früh herangeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf. -> _der=dieser Es ist eine bestimmte vorher eingeführte Literatur, man kann darauf zeigen._


An Lesen von der *Literatur* muss früh herangeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf. -> _der _ist einfaches Pronomen
Hier muss "die Literatur" im Kontext eingeführt sein oder konkretisiert sein. Sonst muss es unbestimmt sein.

Beispiel: Es gibt viele Literaturgattungen. An Lesen (von) der alten Literatur muss früh ... (bestimmt durch "alten"). "Von" ist optional, wenn "der" steht. Ohne "von" ist es meist stilistisch gehobener.
PS: (Nachträgliche Ergänzung) Ohne "von" funktioniert _An Lesen der *Literatur* muss früh herangeführt werden ... - zumindest wenn Kontext da ist, dass man auch noch anderes als Literatur lesen kann und herangeführt werden muss._


----------



## Taman

Frantsi said:


> Wenn es ganz klar wäre, hätte ich es natürlich gern selbst erklärt. Es wäre aber für mich tatsächlich eine ganz neue Information, wenn der Artikelgebrauch im Deutschen ganz klar wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde hier wie gesagt auch den Artikel verwenden. Meiner Meinung nach müssen hier aber auch syntaktische Umstände, _an [das] Lesen …_ ist Präpositionalobjekt von _heranführen_, und womöglich auch die Semantik der Präposition selbst mit in die Überlegung einbezogen werden. Es gibt in der Gegenwartssprache unzählige Beispiele für attribuierte substantivierte Infinitive, die keinen Artikel bei sich haben. Wenn beispielsweise statt des Präpositionalobjekts ein Adverbial vorliegt und wenn die Präposition _durch/mittels_ lautet, findet man sehr häufig artikellose Formulierungen wie:
> 
> _… durch Einstellen der/des/… Wertes/Parameters/…
> … durch Hervorheben der/des/…_
> 
> 
> 
> Auch ich würde den Artikel an dieser Stelle im Beispielsatz nicht setzen. Aber auch hier spielen weitere Bedingungen eine Rolle. Bei der von dir beschriebenen Semantik kann man dennoch sagen:
> 
> _Ich liebe die Literatur.
> Die Literatur gibt mit Freude und Zuversicht._
> 
> Die Bedingungen für den Artikelgebrauch müssten deshalb differenzierter beschrieben werden.


1. Warum sagt man denn _*durch Einstellen des*..., wenn dieses Einstellen doch bestimmt und präzisiert ist?
2. _Warum kann man sagen: _*Ich liebe die Literatur*_, wenn wir diese Literatur nicht präzisieren, sondern sagen wollen, dass wir die Gesamtheit von Literatur sehr gernhaben?


----------



## Hutschi

Bei Lesen geht es bereits um Literatur.
Bei Lieben ist es automatisch eine Konkretisierung.

Man sagt "ich liebe alles." Dagegen ändert sich die Bedeutung völlig bei "ich liebe das alles."

Ich liebe Literatur - ich liebe Literatur im Allgemeinen, egal ob alle oder ausgewählte Literatur.
Ich liebe die Literatur. Ich liebe sie insgesamt. Dadurch ist sie konkretisiert. Es bedeutet nicht, ich liebe einen Teil der Literatur.


---
PS: Das ist, wie ich es fühle. Weitere Meinungen wären auch für mich interessant.


----------



## Hutschi

Taman said:


> 1. Warum sagt man denn _*durch Einstellen des*..., wenn dieses Einstellen doch bestimmt und präzisiert ist?_


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Meinst Du "durch Einstellen des Lesens" als Beispiel? Man stellt eine konkrete Handlung ein. 
"Einstellen" hat viele Bedeutungen. Einstellen der Maximaltemperatur. (Eine bestimmte Temperatur wird eingestellt.)
Durch Einstellen einer Temperatur ... - Hier ist die Temperatur unbestimmt.


----------



## Frantsi

Taman said:


> 1. Warum sagt man denn _*durch Einstellen des*..., wenn dieses Einstellen doch bestimmt und präzisiert ist?_
> 
> 
> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durch Einstellen einer Temperatur ... - Hier ist die Temperatur unbestimmt.
Click to expand...

Ich denke, dass all die Ungenauigkeiten, all die Missverständnisse in diesem Thread nicht mehr eingefangen werden können. Es sind einfach zu viele.


Taman said:


> 1. Warum sagt man denn _*durch Einstellen des*..., wenn dieses Einstellen doch bestimmt und präzisiert ist?
> 2. _Warum kann man sagen: _*Ich liebe die Literatur*_, wenn wir diese Literatur nicht präzisieren, sondern sagen wollen, dass wir die Gesamtheit von Literatur sehr gernhaben?


Ich schrieb doch:


Frantsi said:


> Wenn es ganz klar wäre, hätte ich es natürlich gern selbst erklärt. Es wäre aber für mich tatsächlich eine ganz neue Information, wenn der Artikelgebrauch im Deutschen ganz klar wäre.


An klärenden, im besten Fall belegbaren Aussagen dazu bin aber auch ich sehr interessiert. 

* * *


Taman said:


> *An Lesen von Literatur muss früh angeführt werden und es weist erstaunliche Vorteile für Kinder auf.*
> Dieser Satz ist in einem Lehrbuch für Goethe-Zertifikat aufgetreten.


Und JClaudeK schrieb dazu:


JClaudeK said:


> Gib uns doch bitte mal die Quelle an oder poste einen Screenshot.


----------

